# (gelöst) [IGMP] Mehr als 20 groups nicht möglich?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mir mit streamdev eine kleinen Multicast Streaming Server bauen, doch leider sind nur 20 Gruppen möglich.

In der README steht, dass der Linux Kernel per default auf max. 20 eingestellt ist:

```
[...] By default, the linux kernel will refuse to join more than 20 multicast groups.

You might want to increase this up to "number_of_channels + 1". Note that it's

"number_of_channels", not "maximum_channel_number".

  #First 100 channels:

  bash# sysctl -w net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=101

  #All channels:

  bash# COUNT=$(grep -c '^[^:]' PATH_TO_YOUR/channels.conf)

  bash# sysctl -w net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=$COUNT ...
```

Wenn ich nun "sysctl -w net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=250" eingebe, dann wird der Befehl zwar anstandslos genommen, jedoch ohne Effekt. D.h. es werden immer noch nur 20 Gruppen angenommen.  :Sad: 

```
vdr01 ~ # sysctl -w net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=250

net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships = 250

vdr01 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, oder besser noch, eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

Verwedet wird Kernel 3.0.3:

```
vdr01 ~ # uname -a

Linux vdr01 3.0.3-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 19 19:44:32 CEST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

vdr01 ~ #
```

Last edited by 3PO on Mon Oct 24, 2011 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Hat denn wirklich Niemand eine Idee dazu??   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tazinblack

Hast Du in der Kernelconfig mal gesucht, ob Du den Wert nicht höher stellen kannst?

Vielleicht musst Du nur nen Kernel mit nem höheren Wert bauen.

Also der Satz "default auf max. 20 eingestellt" deutet darauf hin denke ich doch, oder kann man das sogar zur Laufzeit ändern?

Da gehts doch um VDR, oder?

Falls ja, hast Du das mal im VDR Forum eingekippt?

Nach meiner Erfahrung bekommt man dort bei VDR-spezifischen Probleme besser ne Lösung.

----------

## 3PO

GELÖST!

Der o.g. Befehl muss jedem Systemstart ausgeführt werden und zwar bevor(!!) der Mutlicastserver gestartet wird.  :Wink: 

----------

